# Buying A Used Hensley Arrow



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have noticed that Hensley Arrows are available used through Ebay. What should I look for and what are the pitfalls to purchasing the hitch this way?

Reverie


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I have noticed that Hensley Arrows are available used through Ebay. What should I look for and what are the pitfalls to purchasing the hitch this way?
> 
> Reverie


Reverie,

The biggest drawback is the lack of the lifetime warranty and the stinger exchange program. I have used the stinger exchange and it is







program. If you are considering I suggest going directly to HA and ordering a refurb. 
If you choose to buy of the secondary I would not do it sight unseen. They can get banged up if you abuse and for the money I want something that is in good shape. If you want specifics on possible damage points let me know.

Jared


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Jared, could you please explain on possible damage points. If you do not wish to post them, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I have noticed that Hensley Arrows are available used through Ebay. What should I look for?


An Equal-i-zer hitch!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I would look for smooth movement through all 4 pivot points. Check all the pins and clips and make sure the holes are all round, that it hasn't been beaten around. Remember that surface rust can be cleaned off and repainted, but anything more than that could be a problem. Check the spring bar grease fittings and make sure they're clear. Pull the spring bars out and make sure they've been greased and aren't excessively worn.

The dang thing rated to 14,000lb, so its not likely it will ever wear out. You can also buy into the lifetime warranty and replacement program, but I don't know how much it is.

Kevin P.


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

You will only be able to buy into the warranty if the serial number is in the 4500 range or higher.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

The have the refurb ones out thereright now, and they also have run sales close to the end of year. I have also seen the payment plans, too.

I bid on several last year but ended buying new because....

Ebay usually doesn't make as much sense if you want the piece of mind of the lifetime warranty. The warranty is about $500 to purchase if you are eligible. So add that to the used price and you usually come close to the new price. Hopefully you can get a better deal than that!

I had the folks at Hensley install mine and they did a great job.

I would keep an eye on the lube points to make sure they were taken care of and watch for scratches, etc on the load distributing bars. They are and should be pretty bombproof.

FYI - if you get the serial number - the factory can give you a heads up on the hitch history....never hurts to check.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

You can buy a refurb unit direct from Hensley and get the warranty. I got the following emil this week (the link is dead)

"Save $500.00 on a Hensley Arrow Hitch!!!

For a very short time, Hensley is offering a limited number of refurbished Complete Hensley Arrow Hitches. These hitches carry a full lifetime warranty and membership in the Hitch Exchange Program, all for $2495.00 plus shipping. This price includes 1000 pound weight distribution bars. There is an additional charge of $50.00 for 1400 pound bars.

This sale is limited by the number of units that are available and will only last a few days.

If you are interested, remember that we need a few measurements to complete an order. worksheet.pdf" >Click here for a link to the measurement worksheet.

Please let me know if there is any way I can be of further assistance

Phil Sinewe

Hensley, Mfg.

800-410-6580 ext. 114 
[email protected]
www.hensleymfg.com"


----------

